# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Robot Swarm, Three Byte Intermedia

## Airicist

3-byte.com

vimeo.com/threebyteinc

----------


## Airicist

Robot swarm
June 1, 2015




> Three Byte produced the Robot Swarm Exhibit for the National Museum of Mathematics

----------

